# Custom Dash Mat



## 2011CruzeLSinAz (Oct 11, 2011)

What do you think?


----------



## wek29 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not bad at all. Did you make that?


----------



## 2011CruzeLSinAz (Oct 11, 2011)

No. Lots of sources for them. I paid 45 for it and fitted it myself. It was not perfect though. My wife had to make some adjustments. Thank God she can sow pretty well. I'm very happy with it now!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Not to be a downer or anything. But I really don't understand the point of those things.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

+1.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I guess to conserve the dash it's a good idea. I see a lot of older cars with that lol.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Doesn't the dash mat help to prevent reflections up onto the windshield, because of the material used?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

perlionex said:


> Doesn't the dash mat help to prevent reflections up onto the windshield, because of the material used?


Maybe? I was told it was to prevent the dash from cracking from the sun. But it would also make sense not wanting the reflection...


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Why not just use a good plastic protection spray?


----------

